# So who are the mods now on SM?



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

is there a link someone on this page that lists them?

I used to PM Sher (miss you Sher) b/c I know her personally and felt very comfortable "talking" with her.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I miss Sher terribly!!! She answered my pm's so fast and she helped me so much......I wish she were still her!! :heart: :heart: I don't think there will ever be another one like Sher!!!


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

She's gone????? Guess I missed that.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

What?! :w00t: I know I've missed seeing any of her posts recently....but she's gone? This makes me sad.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:new_shocked: No, Sher has always been here :smcry: I could trust Sher's advice, I have known her on sm for 5 years, she is the one who helped me decide on getting Matilda. Sher please reconsider we need you


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Hey, we need to sign a petition and get her back!!! We love Sher~~~Please come back!!!! I've got my name on the list right now!!!!

WE WANT YOU BACK! Please sign to get Sher Back!!!

1. Dianne Belk


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Feb 26 2010, 10:18 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=890569


> Hey, we need to sign a petition and get her back!!! We love Sher~~~Please come back!!!! I've got my name on the list right now!!!!
> 
> WE WANT YOU BACK! Please sign to get Sher Back!!!
> 
> 1. Dianne Belk[/B]


2.Cat Somerville


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Wow, why is she gone???? Doesn't look like there are any mods on other than Joe.

3. Marsha


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

NOOOOOO!!!!!!!!! This can't be true!! Sher is the bestest!! Have I been under a rock? Because I had no idea. 

When I have needed assistance, Sher has been so open-minded, sympathetic, fair, quick, and intelligent. 

Sher, we NEED you back!!!

4. Sophia (and I'm signing for Casanova and Bijou too)


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sher did a lot of work as moderator (voluntarily no less) in basically what can be a thankless job. I think she did a great job and she was very helpful to me when I needed guidance or anything. I miss her as moderator and hope that even if she isn't a moderator that she'll be an active participant in SM. :grouphug: Love you, Sher. :hugging: 
5. Susan


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I didn't know. I knew that I hadn't seen any posts from her, but I didn't know that she had left. I miss her too.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Well this is a shocker...........I looked at her page and it still says Admin. Maybe she is just taking a break. Sher....where are you?


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Sher,

Come back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

6. Michelle


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

7. Jennifer

Sher has always tried to be a voice of reason.
Being an Admin/Moderator probably makes you 
question your sanity often (and the sanity of all on the forum).

Sher I hope you're still around.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I had no idea either. I'm wondering who the mods are too. 
I hope Sher isn't really gone and she's just been busy.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (Coco @ Feb 26 2010, 10:02 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=890561


> She's gone????? Guess I missed that.[/B]


Me too!

8. Briana Smith


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Oh Boy, I won't go into it, but I thought that Sher was no longer a moderator and I assumed it was public knowledge?? i'm not on here enough these days to keep up with the latest and greatest, so I thought I'd ask the "who are the mods" question.

I don't want to overstep any boundaries and I hope I didn't cause any trouble!!

Of course we love Sher!! Get back here, Sher!!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

We (Bisou and I) would like to have her back too!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (camfan @ Feb 26 2010, 11:23 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=890623


> Oh Boy, I won't go into it, but I thought that Sher was no longer a moderator and I assumed it was public knowledge?? i'm not on here enough these days to keep up with the latest and greatest, so I thought I'd ask the "who are the mods" question.
> 
> I don't want to overstep any boundaries and I hope I didn't cause any trouble!!
> 
> Of course we love Sher!! Get back here, Sher!![/B]


Here you go: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...mp;CODE=leaders


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

9. Pat Oliveri

:flowers:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Maybe she's on vacation.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

10.Jill S.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

11. Crystal Wyse

I miss Sher too. I don't think a petition to get her back is really the right way to go about it since she wasn't fired, asked to leave, etc. It was her decision. Perhaps instead of a petition, we should start a Thank You, you did a wonderful job and miss you list. 

Pam, this had not been made public on the forum.

Marsha, you are so very correct. She was in a very thankless position that often times got pretty nasty. And she always was able to keep a cool head and be impartial as far as I could tell. She took the responsibility as Admin. seriously and for the most part was able to handle things behind the scenes so that none of us really had a true understanding of all she did for us here on SM.

Sher, if you still pop in from time to time and read this, I want to publicly thank you for all you did for SM and it's members. I also want to apologize for not telling you on a regular basis that I appreciated you and thank you for the awesome job you did for us. :grouphug:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Feb 26 2010, 12:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=890648


> 11. Crystal Wyse
> 
> I miss Sher too. I don't think a petition to get her back is really the right way to go about it since she wasn't fired, asked to leave, etc. It was her decision. Perhaps instead of a petition, we should start a Thank You, you did a wonderful job and miss you list.
> 
> ...


 :goodpost: 

I also want to thank you Sher for all you did for SM.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Feb 26 2010, 12:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=890648


> 11. Crystal Wyse
> 
> I miss Sher too. I don't think a petition to get her back is really the right way to go about it since she wasn't fired, asked to leave, etc. It was her decision. Perhaps instead of a petition, we should start a Thank You, you did a wonderful job and miss you list.
> 
> ...


Amen.......I just wanted Sher to know we loved her. I really went about this in the wrong way. I hijacked Pam's post and it did not dawn on me until later, I have apoplogized to her. You put this in such a wonderful way Crystal. I miss Sher so much and yes, she was the best person for this forum and now we have to suffer for it....I wanted her to know how much we care about her. She is a very, very special person!!!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Feb 26 2010, 09:55 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=890652


> QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Feb 26 2010, 12:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=890648





> 11. Crystal Wyse
> 
> I miss Sher too. I don't think a petition to get her back is really the right way to go about it since she wasn't fired, asked to leave, etc. It was her decision. Perhaps instead of a petition, we should start a Thank You, you did a wonderful job and miss you list.
> 
> ...


Amen.......I just wanted Sher to know we loved her. I really went about this in the wrong way. I hijacked Pam's post and it did not dawn on me until later, I have apoplogized to her. You put this in such a wonderful way Crystal. I miss Sher so much and yes, she was the best person for this forum and now we have to suffer for it....I wanted her to know how much we care about her. She is a very, very special person!!!
[/B][/QUOTE]


Sher is a lovely lady and friend, as well as a great asset here on SM. I've missed her posts and hope she is still with us. I have no idea if she is "gone", or just taking a break (well deserved!). I hope the feeling that she is gone from SM is a premature one. Love you Sher! :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Sher, if you need a break from us....I'm sure we would all agree you deserve one!!!!!!!! And if you don't want to be an admin or mod anymore, that's ok too. Just don't leave here for ever. You are one of our "rocks"....you can pull petals off a flower, but you can't mess with the foundation which keep things....right.

A writer, I am not....but I am appealing to you to come back.


----------



## Administrator (Sep 22, 2009)

Joe and I are still here everyday if you folks need help with anything.

I think this thread falls under the category of "you don't know how good you have it until you don't have it anymore." :smcry: Or it could fall under, "too little, too late." Ha, I'm full of cliches today.  

All I can say is that Sher, you are dearly missed.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

all I ask is that everyone please applaud and appreciate what Sher has done here over the years, as an admin as our friend, her help to me, to you and to SM can not be measured, hopefully she will continue to be a part of SM in whatever capacity she feels comfortable :grouphug:


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

I guess this is our first "official acknowledgement" that Sher has stepped down?  

QUOTE (Joe @ Feb 26 2010, 04:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=890709


> all I ask is that everyone please applaud and appreciate what Sher has done here over the years, as an admin as our friend, her help to me, to you and to SM can not be measured, hopefully she will continue to be a part of SM in whatever capacity she feels comfortable :grouphug:[/B]


Joe, this was very well stated. I absolutely appreciate all the hard work that you and Sher have put into this forum. :ThankYou: 
You made a brilliant decision when you chose her to help. The team you created are the reason for SM's success. Sher has always been so quick to respond to any concern I have ever brought to her. I think that she should decide how she spends her time in whatever way she feels is best for her, but I sure hope she will continue to be part of SM as we all do care for her. 

QUOTE (admin @ Feb 26 2010, 04:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=890708


> Joe and I are still here everyday if you folks need help with anything.
> 
> I think this thread falls under the category of "you don't know how good you have it until you don't have it anymore." :smcry: Or it could fall under, "*too little, too late*." Ha, I'm full of cliches today.
> 
> All I can say is that Sher, you are dearly missed.[/B]


Yung, 

This particular cliche, if not the other one bothered me quite a bit. :huh: Are you blaming the community for Sher's decision to leave? If so, I find that troubling. As you can see here SM loves Sher and a great number of the people on SM have expressed their appreciation for her over the years in a number of ways.


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

QUOTE (admin @ Feb 26 2010, 04:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=890708


> Joe and I are still here everyday if you folks need help with anything.
> 
> I think this thread falls under the category of "you don't know how good you have it until you don't have it anymore." :smcry: Or it could fall under, "too little, too late." Ha, I'm full of cliches today.
> 
> All I can say is that Sher, you are dearly missed.[/B]


I hate to say this......because maybe its obvious to everyone else but, 

WHO ARE YOU ?

Admin doesn't say.....


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

Also as long as we are asking.........

Why did Sher resign? and why didn't you guys announce it and let us know? 

I don't mean to complain but a paid member tried to reach an administrator for over 3 days ( around Feb 13) and finally someone responded. Will this be the norm? What will we do it spammers or thread hijackers start or problems arise?

When will the new software be installed?

can you please try to get Sher to reconsider?


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (CloudClan @ Feb 26 2010, 05:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=890711


> I guess this is our first "official acknowledgement" that Sher has stepped down?
> 
> QUOTE (Joe @ Feb 26 2010, 04:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=890709





> all I ask is that everyone please applaud and appreciate what Sher has done here over the years, as an admin as our friend, her help to me, to you and to SM can not be measured, hopefully she will continue to be a part of SM in whatever capacity she feels comfortable :grouphug:[/B]


Joe, this was very well stated. I absolutely appreciate all the hard work that you and Sher have put into this forum. :ThankYou: 
You made a brilliant decision when you chose her to help. The team you created are the reason for SM's success. Sher has always been so quick to respond to any concern I have ever brought to her. I think that she should decide how she spends her time in whatever way she feels is best for her, but I sure hope she will continue to be part of SM as we all do care for her. 

QUOTE (admin @ Feb 26 2010, 04:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=890708


> Joe and I are still here everyday if you folks need help with anything.
> 
> I think this thread falls under the category of "you don't know how good you have it until you don't have it anymore." :smcry: Or it could fall under, "*too little, too late*." Ha, I'm full of cliches today.
> 
> All I can say is that Sher, you are dearly missed.[/B]


Yung, 

This particular cliche, if not the other one bothered me quite a bit. :huh: Are you blaming the community for Sher's decision to leave? If so, I find that troubling. As you can see here SM loves Sher and a great number of the people on SM have expressed their appreciation for her over the years in a number of ways.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Gosh I sure hope I'm not over-stepping. And I don't want to put words in anyone's mouth. And even though Yung's choice of the old saying, too little too late is not how I would have replied, he is correct. Her choosing to step down as admin has nothing to do with the change in ownership or format. Sadly, we...the people here on SM have really hurt Sher. Perhaps the wound would not have been so deep if we had taken time to tell her how much we appreciated her on a more regular basis. I just hope that after she's taken a much deserved break, she will find joy in being part of the SM family once again. A member who has the luxury of being human and voicing her opinion. Yung or Joe, if this is an inappropriate response, you have my permission to delete it. I don't want to cause more upset, but to keep the record straight. 

Perhaps if an announcement had been made would have been a better route to go? Or who knows....it could have just caused more upset. But I do think it nice that both Yung and Joe have acknowledged just what a true treasure we had in Sher.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

QUOTE (CloudClan @ Feb 26 2010, 06:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=890711


> This particular cliche, if not the other one bothered me quite a bit. :huh: Are you blaming the community for Sher's decision to leave? If so, I find that troubling. As you can see here SM loves Sher and a great number of the people on SM have expressed their appreciation for her over the years in a number of ways.[/B]


i dont think Yung is blaming the community in it's entirity and before we all start disecting, speculating or assuming, we let Sher enjoy her break and let her reply on her terms, when she wishes :thumbsup:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Yung, that was not a nice way to say that Sher wasn't here as an administrator anymore. It is like you were making a joke of it. I am sure you did not mean it that way. Thank you Joe for saying what an asset Sher was and we know that and will always appreciate what she has done for us, for you and the forum as well.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Feb 26 2010, 06:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=890721


> Yung, that was not a nice way to say that Sher wasn't here as an administrator anymore. It is like you were making a joke of it.[/B]


trust me, Yung isnt making a joke of it, unfortuneatly, this thread is turning in the direction i knew it would so i'm going to close it and let Sher reply when she wishes before we make this any harder than it is, she only deserves praise and many many :grouphug: 's


http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=52430


----------

